# series a guitars....



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

anyone have one? or info? 

i had one as my first guitar, would like to get another for sentimental reasons


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Like this


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

I had a Randy Rhoads Jackson V (offset pointy bits) copy made by Series A. Was my first git. Was a decent guitar. I should never have sold it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats a new one on me, what is the background on these?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I had one just like shoretyus's but in red. There was a thread here years ago where I posted mine, shoreyus posted that one, and there was a little info about the company but I can't find it anymore. 
I've been told it was a Canadian brand. The guitars were made in asia (Korea maybe?) They were around in the late 80s, early 90s.
I wish I hadn't sold mine. If I ever see it on Kijiji I'll grab it again.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

When I taught a number of students had these--I do believe they were Korean made.

Not all students had them, but a number did. They were a budget shredder guitar.
They weren't bad, if you wanted a shredder guitar.
Some of the students didn't use the locking nut or the bar.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I had a tele style version...two single coils, white with black pickguard but that one up there is the brand for sure.

if ANYONE has one of these, I would love to have one again.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I used one as my emergency backup and "jammers" guitar on the road in the late 80s. It was a Korean made basic SSS Strat copy that sold for $179 brand new. At that price, I wasn't worried if it got beat up. 

Other than needing a couple frets leveled, it was fine straight out of the box. The luthier that did the setup was amazed at how good the guitar was for the price.


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

In the mid/late 80's I had a Series A similar to shoretyus' 'cept in white, and like bobb's mine had some fret level issues. I took it to a local shop to have the offending frets taken care of, and evidently they just had at it with a file, and managed to scrape up the fretboard in the process. Cheap guitar - not a big deal.


----------



## metalmathh (Jul 25, 2011)

*hey i have the same guitar you're talking about*



Steve Adams said:


> I had a tele style version...two single coils, white with black pickguard but that one up there is the brand for sure.
> 
> if ANYONE has one of these, I would love to have one again.


it's for sale if you want


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

My friend had one. Strat style with the EVH white tape treatment.Can't recall if it played any good... Cuz I wasn't any good back then!


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

Series A guitar for sale in Kelowna


----------



## Moon Bird (Jul 21, 2012)

Series A Guitars


----------



## DAGGIT123 (Sep 10, 2012)

i still have mine its similar neck but the paint job is a black and white zebra stripe! it an 1985 model. 3 single coil pick ups. the bridge looks the same.i still have the tremlo bar. its collecting dust now. now i mostly play my gibson sg standard.


----------



## David Phelps (Oct 19, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....483832906216.278320.682006216&type=3&theater I would like to find this guitar. I bought it in 91 and it was stolen from me in 93. I really liked this guitar,it was very solid and playable. And yeah...the hair is long,and don't ask about the tie


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

your link doesn't work.


----------



## johnyvideoip (6 mo ago)

Steve Adams said:


> anyone have one? or info?
> 
> i had one as my first guitar, would like to get another for sentimental reasons


I've got a les paul custom for sale exc condition


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Like this


I bet with a mod or two, that guitar would be as good or better than my Kramers or Jacksons 😆👍


----------

